# Anyone here read Wilhelmus Brakel?



## 3John2 (May 24, 2007)

I was recommended that by someone at Puritan Reformed Seminary, & I saw they offer a whole course on him. If anyone has read this magnum opus can you tell me a little about it? Thanks.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 24, 2007)

_The Christian's Reasonable Service_ is a complete systematic theology, with the added benefit of practical observations at the end of each chapter. The English edition is well laid out, the translation is very smooth reading.

It is 4 large volumes. It is worth getting. You can't do much better than getting a'Brakel for a teacher.


----------



## Poimen (May 24, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ is a complete systematic theology, with the added benefit of practical observations at the end of each chapter. The English edition is well laid out, the translation is very smooth reading.
> 
> It is 4 large volumes. It is worth getting. You can't do much better than getting a'Brakel for a teacher.



 It is excellent. Precise, pastoral and pious theology all rolled into one set.


----------



## 3John2 (May 24, 2007)

whoa!!!So I have my work cut out for me eh?! I thought it was just a book then when I did the search I saw it was 3 or 4 books...I started to wonder...now it's like ...ok! Seminary sure is fun!!! Let's see I have Grudem's systematic I'm going through on my one, Berkhof systematic & Gordon Sykman's Dogmatic for seminary. I've got to burn the midnight oil!!! I guess I'll have to save up & order that & break it down. Won't be transferring to PRTS for a another year & a half or 2. Plenty of time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2007)

Wilhelmus a Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ is one of the best works anyone could buy. I rate it very, very highly. I just wish someone would translate the last section of that work (an exposition of Revelation -- which has not been translated yet into English).

I would love to take a whole course on a Brakel. There is a good article about his life and theology here and there is this previous thread.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 31, 2007)

A'Brakel is not perfect, but he is very Dutch (theologically speaking). In my humble opinion, that is a good thing theologically speaking on a number of good points.

I love reading systematic theologies. Of my top 5 favorites, I'd go with Turretin, Calvin, Berkhof, Hodge, and A'Brakel. One of the good things about A'Brakel is that he is very pastoral.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jun 1, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Wilhelmus a Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ is one of the best works anyone could buy. I rate it very, very highly.



Amen brother, I wholeheartedly agree! It's difficult not to speak too highly of this work.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm going to save up & buy it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 15, 2007)

Agreed. Well worth the money. I just picked it up this week.



JohnOwen007 said:


> Amen brother, I wholeheartedly agree! It's difficult not to speak too highly of this work.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 16, 2007)

RHB gave me special price on this set at the recent PCA GA. Dr. Beeke asked me how much I would offer him. I hadn't intended to spend much money and was a bit light-headed to be speaking with him anyway, so I didn't ask for too much of a discount. I told him $75 and he immediately took it, throwing in a copy of "Meet the Puritans" for $15. Good to hear he's so well liked; I'll enjoy reading through him eventually.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 10, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> A'Brakel is not perfect, but he is very Dutch (theologically speaking).



Could you explain?


----------

